# A Few From 2011-04-04 + 10-40MPH Winds



## TheFantasticG (Apr 4, 2011)

Gotta love 10-40MPH winds...

#1




#2




#3




Thanks for looking


----------



## ChrisA (Apr 5, 2011)

I love the fly on take off shot.  Brilliant


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Chris


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nice! I really like the composition in #1, the movement in #2 and the isolation from the background in #3... Like them all!!


----------



## skwty (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nice shots for all 3 of them!  I love the blurred background action as well.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks y'all. Winds have MUCH calmed down today. About to head back out for the 2nd macro session of the day.


----------

